# Протрузии дисков L4-S1. Сужение позвоночного канала



## Сергей Васильевич (26 Май 2016)

Здравствуйте уважаемые доктора и участники форума. Хотелось получить консультацию врачей форума по своей проблеме. Возраст 39 лет. Рост 172 вес 80.
На данное время по результатам МРТ в поясничном отделе две проотрузии L4-L5 - 4.3 мм. L5-S1 -3.2 мм. Узкий позвоночный канал 12 мм.
Ощущения: Острый период прошёл. В остром периоде - боль в пояснице. Боль при наклоне туловища вправо ( к примеру, когда при помощи длинной обувной ложки одеваешь ботинок выгибаещься вправо и вниз. Боль слева) на данное время частично сохранилась даже  не нагибаясь.
В положении лёжа дикомфорта почти нет. При ходьбе усиливается дискомфорт в тазовой области, тяжесть. Острых болей нет. Временами чувствовал онемение внутренней верхней части бедра, прошло, сейчас временами чувствую онемение верхней части ягодицы. Проколол НВПС вольтарен 5 уколов. Пил и пью Баклосан 20 мг. В сутки по 10 мг. утром и вечером.
Делаю ЛФК  с растяжкой мышц, велопрогулки, бассейн. Стараюсь разгружать позвоночник один раз в 2 часа в положении лёжа делая ЛФК и растяжки ( и.п. лёжа на спине колени согнуты, ноги в права, фиксация с расслаблением мышц, потом  влево, фиксация  с расслаблением мышц).
Был у мануального терапевта два сеанса.
На данное время своё состояние оцениваю на 3+ так как долгая ходьба заставляет принять положение лёжа (тяжесть и дискомфорт), осталась частично боль в левой части поясницы.
Хотелось бы узнать мнение врачей по поводу сужения позвоночного канала и данных протоузий. Что может помочь уменьшить протрузию L4-L5  кроме ЛФК, бассейна, велосипеда?
Что мне делать если ситуация будет ухудшаться. Расширяют ли малоинвазивно позвоночный канал? На сколько хорошо эту операцию делают в России? В какой центр лучше всего обратиться?
Прикрепляю снимки МРТ.

               

Ещё пара файлов. Описание МРТ.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (26 Май 2016)

Со своим позвоночным каналом проживёте еще много лет. Как и с протрузиями. В оперативном лечении не нуждаетесь.


----------



## Сергей Васильевич (28 Май 2016)

Владимир благодарю Вас за ответ. 
Скажите, можно ли подкладывать валик под поясницу и лёжа на нём прогибая расслаблять спину?
 Если я чувствую боль или дискомфорт после этого мне легче. Особенно после езды на велосипеде когда спина долгое время находится в согнутом положении. Полежишь на валике пару минут прогнувшись, чувствуешь улучшение. Это не причинит вред позвоночнику?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (28 Май 2016)

Можете использовать всё, что улучшает Ваше самочувствие.
Желательно пройти курс лечения у мануального терапевта, владеющего мышечными техниками.


----------



## Сергей Васильевич (28 Май 2016)

Благодарю Вас за совет. 
Какой вопрос мне задать мануальному терапевту и какой ответ на него я должен получить чтобы удоставериться что он владеет мышечными техниками? Что такое "мышечные техники" я не знаю. Объясните если это возможно.
Благодарю.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (29 Май 2016)

Сергей Васильевич написал(а):


> Благодарю Вас за совет.
> Какой вопрос мне задать мануальному терапевту и какой ответ на него я должен получить чтобы удоставериться что он владеет мышечными техниками? Что такое "мышечные техники" я не знаю. Объясните если это возможно.
> Благодарю.


Так прямо и спросите мануального терапевта, владеет ли он мышечными техниками (ПИР, миофасциальный релизинг, миопрессура, различные приёмы разминания из классического массажа).


----------



## Сергей Васильевич (29 Май 2016)

Благодарю Вас за ответ.


----------

